# Aftermarket stereo gap in dash



## Thayer (Nov 13, 2005)

I just installed a Sony stereo into my GF's 97 Sentra GXE as a Xmas present. There's a tiny gap around the stereo, just large enough to be annoying. I tried to use the Sony bezel piece, but it's too wide to fit inside the center dash bezel. What do you guys do to fill the gap?










I tried shaving the edges of the Sony bezel and it fits, but now the edges are really ugly/messy. Do they sell something to fill the gap or do you just live with it?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

take the black trim out and put the bezel for it in, then install the big trim pice.


----------



## Thayer (Nov 13, 2005)

I wish I could do that, but the Sony deck sticks out farther than the stock deck. This makes it so the Sony Bezel is fighting for the same space as the Nissan center dash bezel. This is why I tried making the Sony bezel fit by shaving down the sides because that was where it was interfering.

I also looked at taking the bezel off the stock deck and using that, but the stock deck face and bezel appear to be a single piece. It's also a different shade of gray.

Can somebody post pics of their aftermarket stereo installed?


----------



## Thayer (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmmm...I just found this on the web...the bottom of page 7...

http://www.installdr.com/InstallDocs/Nissan/PDF/647001.pdf

I guess this is normal then? I still want to see a pic of your aftermarket stereo install.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

shave off a bit of the plastic on either the radio bezel or the black trim piece to make it fit.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

When I had my Premier deck I shaved the factory trim piece for the radio bezel. It looked pretty good, better than no trim piece anyway.


----------



## Thayer (Nov 13, 2005)

I should have taken more time when I was shaving the Sony trim. I did it kind of quickly with a Dremel, so it looks ok head on (like above picture), but the sides are a bit rough. Maybe I'll try to find another to shave again...or maybe I can bondo the sides of the current one and paint it to make it smooth and pretty.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

For filling, you might try mixing plastic shavings with acetone to get a soupy plastic goo. It applies like epoxy, can be mixed to a consistency of your choice, and fuses to plastic. After it dries, it can be sanded and painted.


----------



## Thayer (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow, that's a really creative method. I'd do that, but I have no clue where I'd get some plastic shavings (threw away what I shaved off the trim piece already). Do you know of any epoxies that act like that out of a tube?

I know what you mean about acetone and plastic though. I made the mistake of trying to hold some acetone in a plastic keg cup. Oh man, what a mess. I made the same mistake again when I tried to hold some brush on truck bed liner in some disposable tuperware. That was even messier.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

You could search locally for a plastics dealer/manufacturer and loot their dumpsters. Could try Michaels or any arts and crafts store. You could even order sheets of ABS plastic from parts express. I think they are like $2.50 for like 2 square feet.

As far as Epoxy, hmmmmm....... most 2 parts are relatively thick, but I have never tried sanding or painting it so I couldn't say for sure how it would work.


----------

